# Hanging Flat Aug 2011



## PaulPowers (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll start this report with a question, Why are people always shagging when I pop my head up out of a hole in the ground?

Hanging Flat has an tight entrance down a mud slide so not a good start but once inside it opens out to about 6 - 7 foot height, There are fake boulders all over from an old doctor who episode which was the start of a strange mine.

Walking down the mine splits left and right with a rusted milk churn and digger scoop on the right and a fairly easy walk on the left.

I headed down on the left to the end which was un-eventful besides the mine cart.

The right was dodgy, there were signs of a recent roof collapse towards the end so I decided to head out.

The exit is an arse ache, crawling up a mud bank with the roof a foot from the floor with a bag and two cameras is not fun, once I got out a car and a van were parked up with the occupants going at it in the van :crazy 

Pics below as always








Bit of an unusual find in a mine





A mine cart










A digger scoop wtf?










This is the voice of the mysterones 





Me





And a naked shot 





Then I come out to find people shagging AGAIN!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 18, 2011)

No exactly keeping it covert are they still no worse than your bare arse.


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm looks like it was another interesting explore!


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 18, 2011)

its a bucket for removing what ever they mined it 
http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v1/276156091/Wagon_mine_car_KFU0_75_6_tipping.jpg


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 18, 2011)

I have no idea what inspired me to strip XD

This is the 3rd explore where I have emerged to find people in cars getting busy in the last couple of months


----------



## smiler (Aug 22, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I have no idea what inspired me to strip XD
> 
> It’s because you’re nuts but you can get medication if you want it, didn’t work for me though, good post I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 24, 2011)

You might be right there


----------



## nelly (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!!!

Meeting a couple of doggers has got to be better that turning a corner and coming face to face with half a dozen metal thieving pikeys


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice mate funny you mentioned the shaggers got that on a trip abroad exploring too french we just clapped and cheered but didn't have time to hang about for a invite


----------

